# Does FreeBsd8.0 support Thinkpad X61 verywell ?



## Rings (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

     When i installed Freebsd 8.0 beta 2 on Thinkpad x61 , i met a problem. The installation told me these message as following,
"Fatal trap 18  Page error". en , just like that, and that means the 8.0 beta doesn't support Thinkpad X61 well yet? Have you met the same problem as mine?  how to solve it?

Thanks in advance.

Yours, hao


----------



## rlee2u (Oct 25, 2009)

i install freebsd 8 on my X61S with the amd64 memstick image and the installation goes smoothly without any problem.


----------



## Rings (Oct 26, 2009)

I install the freebsd from USD CD-ROM driver. As your said, perhaps, FreeBSD does not support external USB CD-ROM driver very well yet. I am not trying to install it from mem-stick.


----------



## rlee2u (Oct 26, 2009)

i too failed doing a usb cdrom install. but the memstick install work well.


----------

